# Anyone ever use a treadmill motor to... :)



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

enable variable speed for your belt grinder, drill press, or other motorized contraption? Anyway, I found a used treadmill that still works, i.e. the faster/slower-up/down rheostat controller is hooked up to a 2hp DC variable speed motor, at craigslist for $20.

ATM I've got some 11" MDF squares glued up... think I'll let em set over night then route them into a wheel, need to make a couple more smaller wheels too today. If it works right, I'll have a nice little 2"x72" belt grinder with an 11 inch contact wheel... this might get fun...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

I have looked into finding old treadmills on Craigslist, etc. to use as table feed motors on milling machines, but never as tools themselves. Those gearmotors have huge ammounts of torque, and with a VS drive system built in I agree it could be a fun project.

I haven't been able to find one for anywhere near as cheap as you have. 

Surpluscenter.com has similar motors and control boards from time to time as well.

Good luck with your creation!


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Doug, I'll post what I end up with when it's done... in fact I just got something back from my local machinist today for the project. Too bad you're not around PDX... I saw a couple for free today... they are already gone now. It's not too hard to find one in the $30-50 range usually, but still kinda hit and miss, but like you said... Surpluscenter had pretty good prices too.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

My brother was getting rid of a treadmill with a worn, wonky belt. I couldn't see throwing away a good motor. It's shelf-stock now.

I've noticed treadmill motors repurposed on a few of the metalworking/machinist sites.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a good idea, Bob.. With their VS (including very slow slow) and included belt setup, the would seem to be an ideal candidate for making a homemade wide drum sander. With a little care, if you got one with the power angle adjustment, you might be able to end up with power height adjustment to go with the belt feed.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Boy, I can just hear Bj's mind whirling now. Maybe a router lift, maybe a motorized router lathe, etc.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

A cousin of mine used to make custom surf casting and sport fishing rods. His solution for wraps finish coats and winding threads was to get an old electric motor and wired a rheostat to it. 

He eventually made a 2nd one for threading and wraps and connected a foot pedal to it. I think from an old sewing machine


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I think that a post could be set-up for this type of information. I don't know how many guys and gals like this stuff, I for one would like it! Tell me what you think?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Start hitting the yard sales on the weekends.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

well... getting closer... I think you can see where I'm goin with it for now


----------



## mjlee (Nov 9, 2010)

Like what I see! Nice workmanship & good luck with your project. My wheels are turning,youve given me alot ideas. thanks for the pics.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

anotherBob said:


> well... getting closer... I think you can see where I'm goin with it for now


Looks like progress to me. I was envisioning a 48" wide sanding belt, though.


----------



## M.R.B (Apr 4, 2017)

anotherBob said:


> well... getting closer... I think you can see where I'm goin with it for now



What did you use to secure the plastic wheel from the treadmill to the drive shaft?


----------

